# trendnet TEW-643PI not detecting wireless network



## ulvblut (Aug 12, 2013)

i just bought this pci adapter 2 days ago, after trying 3 other USB adapters to no avail. first i tried a NETGEAR high performance USB adapter, and it wouldn't even finish installing the drivers. returned it, and got a belkin N450/N600 DB USB adapter, it installed, but the software that came with it wouldn't detect it to finish the installation. so i returned it and tried getting a NETGEAR N900 USB adapter. before trying to install it, i reformatted my HDD and re-installed windows 7(ultimate/64bit), used driver manager to make sure all the drivers for the motherboard and all other hardware/devices were up to date. installed, but it wouldn't detect any networks and i couldn't enable the adapter in "change adapter settings". 
so i decided to give up on USB adapters and try a PCI adapter. bought the TEW-643PI, it installed, shows up in device manager and says its working properly, is enabled in "change adapter settings", but it wont detect my network. when i use the troubleshooter/diagnose tool, it says their may be a problem with the driver. so i uninstalled and reinstalled, same issue...even did it multiple times, and tried the updated drivers multiple times. i called trendnet tech support and eventually came to them telling me to try the device in a different computer. i highly doubt its the device itself as i find it hard to believe i could coincidently buy 4 wireless adapters that are damaged or malfunctioning in a row. 
so where i stand now, is that the device is installed with the updated drivers. device manager says its working properly, the adapter is enabled in "change adapter settings", but it will not detect any of my networks. the troubleshooter/diagnose tool says there "may be a problem with the drivers for this device", but everything else indicates they are installed properly and that the device is working correctly. any suggestions? 

the build im trying to get it to work with specs are as follows;
motherboard- MSI760GM-E51
chipset- AMD Athlon II x2 3.1GHz
RAM- 2GB
OS- Windows 7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TSF, your networks... how many PC's and or wireless devices do you have that are detecting the network correctly?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello there,

In addition, please provide us additional info to better assist you.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573737.html


----------

